
The Tragedy of Mathematics In Russia - kamaal
http://www.math.nsc.ru/LBRT/g2/english/ssk/case_e.html
======
huhtenberg
Don't forget that the context was that of the Great Purge of '37.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge)

They would take random people make up absolutely ludicrous accusations, hand
out heavy sentences and send them to labor camps. Just for giggles and shit,
basically. That was a dark, rotten time. They fostered the norm of everyone
ratting on everyone and, disgustingly, to a degree it worked. The running joke
was that after a neighbor dinner party NKVD (KGB's predecessor) always
received comprehensive reports on what was discussed, from every guest.

So it wasn't just the mathematics. If someone had an inclination towards
unethical and predatory behavior, that was the most fertile time to act on it
and a bit too many people actually did. Those were the dark times really.

~~~
democracy
1\. Hitler said that Stalin would never be able to stop Nazi if he still had
his "tzar generals" \- nickname for those military highranks executed in 37.

2\. Kanaris (nazi intelligence director) said after 37 their spy network
didn't exist any more in Russia.

While you can't deny that there were innocent cases, one can't deny that many
people were sued for a reason, as Stalin knew the war was inevitable and was
doing anything to support the state.

Another interesting story is that as a spy you could get a smaller term than
for some other crimes, so criminals happily became spies and local authorities
happily reported their success to Moscow.

As for "dark rotten times", in the 20's Stalin was talking to English
ambassador who asked Stalin if there would be a world war and Stalin replied
that there would be a war and it would be much worse as with Germany, Japan
would also attack from the east.

All actions of 20-30s and Stalin's decisions should be estimated from the war
preparations that started in the early 20s. Young Soviet country didn't have
friends and did everything it could to survive. Were Stalin's methods brutal
and inhuman? Probably. Would civilization as we know it exist now if Hitler
managed to get rich Russian resources? No. So sometimes ends justify means.

Just my point of view based on numerous historical books I read.

~~~
lafar6502
Yeah, millions of people that died in Siberia were there for a reason. They
must have been criminals, otherwise good father Stalin wouldn't imprison them.
Yeah, of course. But I'm pretty sure Hitler's victory would be a lesser evil
for USSR and neighboring countries.

~~~
democracy
This is not funny. In my country Belarus every fourth person was killed by
Germans and collaborators, mostly civilians. Every family lost someone. Many
lost everyone. Many cities and villages vanished. If you happen to be in
Belarus visit Khatyn memorial or just watch "Come and see" movie. This is
something you will never forget.

[http://khatyn.by/en/](http://khatyn.by/en/)
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/)

~~~
lafar6502
There's also an ugly angle to the 'Khatyn' story. [http://www.the-
tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1288564.ece](http://www.the-
tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1288564.ece) I'm serious and not making fun of it.

~~~
democracy
This story is a vomit full of lies. TIMOTHY SNYDER is a disgrace to Yale. Even
the beginning of the article where he says "Soviets and Germans" were allies -
he probably means "Molotov–Ribbentrop Pact". And then "Munich agreement" puts
France and UK to the list of German allies too. Was it his intention? No. This
is one big disgusting piece of propaganda that is probably ok for a CNN
internetf-fact journalist (no one expects much from her), but not ok for a
"professor of history".

~~~
lafar6502
Well, Ribbentrop-Molotov pact is not a lie, and Stalin's regime isn't a lie as
well. 'Katyn' has been confirmed too, even by Russians (very reluctantly,
however). I'm pretty sure you don't know what you are talking about, or you
have been living under Soviet propaganda all your childhood.

~~~
democracy
Funny you didn't mention Munich agreement as well as the "professor" when this
treaty casts shadow on UK and France. And then Molotov pacts is not a lie but
a very smart move to try to gain time for the USSR after Europe was getting
under Fascists with cheering . Stalin knew that Hitler is being pushed to the
west, and the next Munich agreement would not be far. Stalin believed in non-
aggression pact? No. But there was no other way to act in the circumstances. I
would like to tell more i don't believe you are after the truth.

This is what propaganda is about - hiding facts, twisting truth, taking things
out of context or just pure lie. We all live under propaganda. Tell me when
you read anything good about Asad in Syria, or good about Putin or even Iran
for that matter? This is propaganda.

“The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one
fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly - it must confine itself to
a few points and repeat them over and over.” ― Joseph Goebbels

------
stefantalpalaru
Here's a summary of the events:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Luzin#The_Luzin_affair_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Luzin#The_Luzin_affair_of_1936)

------
jseliger
Although the Luzin affair is more serious, the institutional problems with
Soviety math remained at least up to the '80s; Edward Frenkel's recent book
_Love and Math: The Heart of a Hidden Reality_ discusses the anti-Semitism
that kept him and other Jews from top schools and positions.

In his case, the opening and then crumbling of the Soviet Union got him out,
but the book itself is worth reading.

(I wrote a little about it here:
[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2013/11/03/love-and-math-
the-h...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2013/11/03/love-and-math-the-heart-of-
hidden-reality-edward-frenkel/)).

